

Ask HN: do you use a ChromeBook? - karanmg

Will be good to also know which model and for what.
======
ecspike
$249 ARM Samsung. I'm using crouton for a chrooted Ubuntu when I need to do
things in non-ChromeOS land. I code HTML5 and Go stuff on it.

Also a Series 5. I've coded and presented at confs from it.

------
seremoney
Dual booting Ubuntu 13.04 on the Samsung ARM Chromebook with XFCE as my window
manager. So far it's been working well as a machine to get work done when I'm
away from the desktop. I rarely boot into the ChromeOS side, though.

------
Jonovono
I have the $200 Asus. I like it. I installed Ubuntu on it. I basically just
use it for a portable/travel computer that I could also program on. I can
easily pick it up and go skype or browse HN since I don't have an iPad.

------
Splendor
Yes, I have an original CR-48 and a new ARM Samsung (also running Ubuntu via
Crouton).

